# MSI Warranty/After Sales?



## outsmash (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey! I'm planning to buy an MSI GE72 (1 year Global Warranty) from the US and have a friend bring it over to India(Chennai). (I really like the notebook)

I've searched a lot on MSI service in India. It seems to be quite horrible but I want to know if it has changed since the inception of it's flipkart store?

What are your experiences with them or aforeserve (affiliated to MSI services)?
What would you guys suggest? Should I take the leap of faith or go safe and get the ASUS ROG or something like that?

Thanks!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2015)

[MENTION=137687]iPlay[/MENTION] bought a MSI laptop which went for RMA just after 10 days and it took a month to get a replacement. 

Fill the questionnaire and rather ask AZOM SYSTEMS for a quote if you want a gaming laptop in budget. Else you can order a clevo/sager laptop from xoticpc and have your friend bring it here.


----------



## outsmash (Aug 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> [MENTION=137687]iPlay[/MENTION] bought a MSI laptop which went for RMA just after 10 days and it took a month to get a replacement.
> 
> Fill the questionnaire and rather ask AZOM SYSTEMS for a quote if you want a gaming laptop in budget. Else you can order a clevo/sager laptop from xoticpc and have your friend bring it here.



Really? :/ What was the issue [MENTION=137687]iPlay[/MENTION] and what do you recommend? 

Also my budget is below 70k and everything in India is mostly above that range. Would you suggest the ASUS GL551?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Aug 13, 2015)

outsmash said:


> Hey! I'm planning to buy an MSI GE72 (1 year Global Warranty) from the US and have a friend bring it over to India(Chennai). (I really like the notebook)
> 
> I've searched a lot on MSI service in India. It seems to be quite horrible but I want to know if it has changed since the inception of it's flipkart store?
> 
> ...



You wont get RMA service in india if u import the laptop from outside india


----------



## iPlay (Aug 13, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> You wont get RMA service in india if u import the laptop from outside india



It comes with 1Yr GLOBAL warranty.

BUT think 1000 times before going for MSI.
Its very good laptop but in case some problem occurs then you will have to face the horrible service ever by Aforeserve.


----------



## outsmash (Aug 13, 2015)

iPlay said:


> It comes with 1Yr GLOBAL warranty.
> 
> BUT think 1000 times before going for MSI.
> Its very good laptop but in case some problem occurs then you will have to face the horrible service ever by Aforeserve.



What laptop did you buy? And what problem did it have?

I asked an Aforeserve rep in Bangalore and he seemed to be quite helpful saying global warranty works in India. But when I asked on Facebook, they said since ge72 isn't sold in India, it won't be possible. 

I'm considering asking my friend to open it and try it out for a week before he brings it so that he can rma it there if any issues. 

Also where did you buy it and where did you send it for rma?


----------



## iPlay (Aug 13, 2015)

outsmash said:


> What laptop did you buy? And what problem did it have?
> 
> I asked an Aforeserve rep in Bangalore and he seemed to be quite helpful saying global warranty works in India. But when I asked on Facebook, they said since ge72 isn't sold in India, it won't be possible.
> 
> ...



GE60 2QE Apache Pro, Bought it from Official distributor ( Acro engg. co., Mumbai )
It had display issue. Had to drop Laptop at Andheri's Collection center and from their it was shipped to Aforeserve, Bangalore for RMA.
You can ask for my case to Aforeserve  They have 1 representative answering all calls and replying to customercare mail's.

- - - Updated - - -

Try Sager or Azom (India).
MSI is not bad at all but the service in India and the issue which I had faced made me go against it. Otherwise I Love my laptop, each and every feature is awesome. If it lasts then I may vouch for MSI.


----------

